
Apply HN: AirLoop – free digital loyalty platform - obaid
AirLoop (www.getairloop.com) is a fully customizable digital loyalty platform that provides the tools you need to optimize and enhance your customer engagement, to create repeat business and increase revenue.<p>We are on a mission to change the way our merchant partners think about customer loyalty and customer engagement. We help you understand and influence your customers, and help you turn every single customer interaction into an enduring relationship.<p>Our digital loyalty program is free-forever, which allows any business to download our tablet app, purchase a stand and start offering a sophisticated loyalty and rewards program to their customers. With our sophisticated dashboard, the merchants can analyze the customer data that they capture and optimize their loyalty program accordingly.<p>The merchant only pays for the outgoing messages when running campaigns to reach their customers. We keep it simple for small business owners to manage their costs and only spend when they need to.
======
buss
Does this integrate with the existing loyalty card networks?

How are you better than FiveStars?

> download our tablet app, purchase a stand

Does this mean any merchant using Square can't use you?

Why would I choose you instead of a competitor?

How do you make money?

~~~
obaid
We offer a card-less and hassle free experience compared to fivestars. Also,
with our solution the customer actually interacts with your brand and not with
a 3rd party brand like fivestars.

Currently the merchant has to use our kiosk app but we are working on
integrations with solutions like square.

With AirLoop you get a completely white labelled solution, fully customizable
with your brand and we don't share your customer data with other merchants.

We make money with our outbound marketing tools such as targeted campaigns
delivered through SMS.

